# Deep Tracks - The Beatles - "The Beatles' Second Album" - Choose your favourites...



## Guest (Jul 16, 2018)

*Deep Tracks - The Beatles - "The Beatles' Second Album" - Choose your favourites...*

View attachment 105689


This is one of a series of polls in which you will be asked nothing more than to choose your favourite tunes from the album in question.

The number of selections that you will be allowed to choose will vary from album to album but a higher number than that found in usual polls of this nature will be allowed so that album tracks (which form the foundation of "classic albums") will not be overshadowed by hit singles.

Please *choose up to six selections* for this particular poll.

The tunes themselves (when available) will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - The Beatles - "The Beatles' Second Album" -

""The Beatles' Second Album" is the Beatles' second Capitol Records album, and their third album released in the United States including "Introducing... The Beatles" released three months earlier on Vee-Jay Records. "The Beatles' Second Album" replaced "Meet the Beatles!" at number one on the album charts in the US.

With the massive popularity of "Meet the Beatles!" and a desire for additional Beatles product as well as an available backlog of some 25 songs yet to be released by Capitol Records, it was decided to compile a follow-up album as soon as possible.

"The Beatles' Second Album" was the first album of the group's work to be assembled by Capitol Records exclusively for the US market-"Meet the Beatles!" was a reconfigured, abridged version of "With the Beatles". "Second Album" was a potpourri collection that did not represent the Beatles' output at the time; the end result was an assembly of material from nearly a half-dozen sessions and sources.

Capitol compiled the album using additional songs from four different UK releases. Included were the five remaining tracks from "With the Beatles". Also included were "Thank You Girl" (the B-side to the single "From Me to You"), the single "She Loves You"/"I'll Get You", "You Can't Do That" (the B-side to the single "Can't Buy Me Love") from the upcoming "A Hard Day's Night" UK soundtrack, and two new songs, "Long Tall Sally" and "I Call Your Name", both released two months later in the UK on the Long Tall Sally EP."

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2018)

"Roll Over Beethoven" -






"Thank You Girl" -






"You Really Got A Hold On Me" -






"Devil In Her Heart" -






"Money (That's What I Want)" -






"You Can't Do That" -






"Long Tall Sally" -






"I Call Your Name" -






"Please Mister Postman" -






"I'll Get You" -






"She Loves You" -


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

Id rather listen to the originals
Eg chuck berry and little richard


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Money is one of the greatest covers in my opinion. I like the melodies and accompaniments to I Call Your Name and You Can't Do That.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

You got me confused when you said the second album. It certainly was in the U.S. The second U.K. album was 'With the Beatles' with a very different track listing which I see you refer to in your post.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

_She loves you_ is the only track I still like to hear once in a while.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2018)

Barbebleu said:


> You got me confused when you said the second album. It certainly was in the U.S. The second U.K. album was 'With the Beatles' with a very different track listing which I see you refer to in your post.


The most important element when choosing which album to showcase with a poll is being aware that the software used to create polls limits the selections to a maximum of 15.

The music is important to me and so I take creating the polls seriously. I would have much preferred to use the UK Parlophone releases and would have been willing to undertake the research needed to chronologically coordinate the singles and EP's but the built-in limitations of the software made that impossible to do.

Parlophone released albums that contained 14 to 16 selections without factoring in the above mentioned singles and EP's which could have added from two to six additional selections and so switching over to the US Capitol releases allowed me to include both.

And so while the configuration of the tunes may be different to those who are unfamiliar with the Capitol releases the tunes themselves are the same tunes that you remember. And so I would like to invite you back to the thread and have you choose your favourites because the packaging and configuration does not change or alter the sound of the tunes themselves.

And while you're here click on some of the links posted above - I tried to add as many live clips as I could and perhaps you'll see something that will rekindle a long-lost memory that you haven't thought of in over fifty years and hopefully it will be a memory that you're glad to welcome back.

Regards,

- Syd


----------

